# 2 Gallon Nano Shrimp Tank



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Cool! Excited to see updates!


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Setup the filter today, need to get some black stocking instead. Added in the substrate, hopefully it holds the slope nicely. 

Also planted some HM to see if it will grow and a few other random cuttings from the larger tank. 

Hopefully the driftwood will be here soon and I can aquascape.


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Any ideas on whether this tank will be Low/Medium/High Light, I'm looking at getting some Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' and Cryptocoryne parva for the tank as well.


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Just got news that the driftwood has arrived at my LFS so I will be doing some aquascaping tonight and hopefully throw in a Shrimp from my other tank to seen how it goes (I am using filter media from my cycled tank the seed the new filter)


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Just got my driftwood in had two gorgeous pieces but one was two big sadly ( had a gorgeous knot it in ) but I will just use it in my bigger tank. Back to the Nano I'm happy with this piece just need to cut it so it fits and use the small bits leftover sticking out of the substrate


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Finished Aquascaping last night, Im really happy with how it looks but open to suggestions, 
Plants are as follows - 
rotala rotundifolia in the Back corner under the driftwood
Random Medium Sized Crypt in the other corner, will go purple hopfully
Narrow leaf Java fern on the driftwood and HM around the front
Also the Moss up the top is taiwan moss.

Thinking about getting some Cryptocoryne parva as a middle plant and some Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' to go behind the driftwood, But i won't be getting that for a while ( plants are very expensive in Australia )

The water was a bit cloudy this morning so I will do a water change when I finished work and Add a shrimp from my other tank (If I can catch one) as I am using mature filter media in the tank.


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice wood and scape! Looking good.


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

The driftwood is releasing a heap of tannins so I am doing a water change every 2 days, am I able to add the new shrimp to this environment or should I wait (the two shrimp I have in there don't seem bothered by the tannins ). The plants seem to be growing fine in the badly stained water as well.


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Plants are growing great and the water is clearing up, Had to buy a new filter as the one I had (Cheap AquaWorld) wasn't working correctly. I Bought an AquaOne Clearview 100 Hangover back. I know its a bit of an overkill but its the only one my LFS has and It has an adjustable flow so it has made the water crystal Clear.
I will take some pictures when I finish work (its 9:30Am here in Australia).


----------



## tlriot (May 10, 2014)

Arrowsfishworld said:


> Plants are growing great and the water is clearing up, Had to buy a new filter as the one I had (Cheap AquaWorld) wasn't working correctly. I Bought an AquaOne Clearview 100 Hangover back. I know its a bit of an overkill but its the only one my LFS has and It has an adjustable flow so it has made the water crystal Clear.
> I will take some pictures when I finish work (its 9:30Am here in Australia).


I've always been in love with the Azoo Palm filter for small tanks. They are really customizable for such a small HOB, and have an adjustable flow, and are stupid cheap.


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm very limited in my area and was lucky to find that. I live in rural Australia so not much is available. Just took some pictures of the plants and the tank. I have new plants coming soon I've got narrow ludwigia, narrow leaf chain sword and blyxa japonica. Not sure if I will put all of them in the Nano some will go in my 10 Gallon. Anyways super happy with the growth this light works awesome and produces no heat. Welcome to suggestion for placing of plants.



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

After a few weeks and a couple more plants my shrimp tank is finally looking great. They new shrimp are loving the environment they r molting and getting berried. Probably need to trim it soon though starting to look like a jungle

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

I kind of like the jungle look in this tank. Since it's a relatively tall tank the taller plants fill it in nicely. But it wouldn't hurt to trim and replant the cuttings. Looking sweet! Nice shrimp too


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I will just trim and replant the HM at the bottom, it's really starting to take off and im going to try and get it to carpet the front corner infront of the Rotala Rotundifolia. Going to let the rest keep growing because I might be setting up a 5 Gallon Betta and Shrimp Tank soon ( not sure if it will be Betta and Snack tank) for my mothers current betta, he is beautiful but is just in a unfilter bowl sadly. She loves my shrimp tank so I will be slowly creating one for her from my old 5 gallon.


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Came home last night to fine shrimp babies everywhere. First time having babies and they r just so tiny and cute. Couldn't get a great pic cause my phone wouldn't focus I will try with my dslr later.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Congrats! That's so many! Tank is looking good

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

I think a couple of the Shrimp that were berried when I bought them have had there babies because there is a ridicous amount, the more I look at the tank the more I see. Hopefully it keeps going this way, I think Shrimp are my favourite Nano Tank Inhabitants ( have a love for Angelfish, discus and Gourami as well but don't have the room to keep them).


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Just did a w/change and some trimming and replanting. I think I will easily be able to carpet the front with a lot of trimming. I have even more baby shrimp and got a good shot of most of the shrimp eating.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Decided that the 2 gallon was way to hard to keep consistent and need to go bigger. I will start a new thread for the new tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

